# Rbp Or Piraya



## Slumdog

Sold to me as a RBP for $40, ive had RBP's but this one looks a little strange. thought i might have got away wit a Piraya. what do u guys think?


----------



## hastatus

Looks like nattereri with a bad eye.


----------



## BRUNER247

Depending where your located, but 40$ is a LOT for a rbp. What's other side look like.


----------



## memento

P.nattereri...


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

P.natt


----------



## MFNRyan

That's a over priced bad eye P. nattereri Right there bud. Piraya would have much wilder colors


----------



## Smoke

RBP


----------



## Da' Manster!

pygo natt


----------



## ScarsandCars

That eye is creepy


----------



## Ryan25

ScarsandCars said:


> That eye is creepy


i'd have to agree.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic

natt


----------



## scent troll

its a nattereri
the eye is shot
hopfully his other one is a-okay
i still wouldnt say hes over priced depending on how rare a p this size is in that petshop.


----------



## beastin

I also have a tiger eye piranha. It doesnt seem to effect anything though. I think he can still see out of it!!


----------



## marilynmonroe

Yea Natt to me


----------



## Skepsis_DK

ya i've never seen a nat at my lfs 3 inches plus


----------

